# *(( أفضل تشكيلة من عطور الماركات الفرنسيه(ثبات..تركيز..روعه)ماراح تندم))*



## أبوفهد للعطور (31 مارس 2011)

*غلاء**العطور وفخامة شكلها لايعني جودتها*


*وإنما الخامه الأصليه هي من تصنع فارق*​











*عطورنا من قوة تركيزها ما تلاقي زيها*​


*لدينا عطور تهمس لكم*​


*وتلفت **إحساسكم بأروع روائحها الجذابة*​


*عطورنا تجعلك شخصية تهمس لجانبها وتحاكي أحساسة بهمسات** ...**الورود*​


*هنالك **أكثر من**عطر تجعلك تحتار بما تختار*​


*وتساؤم **الورد بأحلى أبيات البستان*​


*أغمض **عينيك واختار عطرك*​


*أحجام **مختلفة من العطور*​


*50 مل – 100 مل*​



​ 



*جميع العطور العالمية توجد**لدينا امثال ( كوكو شانيل - فرزاتشي - هوجو - اللور - جفنشي** .....**الخ)*​


*وراح تجدها عطور بارده لاتسبب الحساسيه أو العطاس مثل بعض العطور المركبه فنحن نستخدم محلول صحي 100%*​


*وأيضا المهم هو خامة العطر فنحن نسخدم خامه أصليه لم تصل إلى السوق التقليدي ولم تتعرض للتخفيف وسؤ التخزين و...و..و...أساليب الغش كثيره*


*فسوف تجدون العطر مطابق للأصل من الرائحه والتركيز وبالنسبه للثبات فهي تختلف من عطر لآخر ولكن بإذن لن تقل عن يوم في أي عطر..*​


هذي المجموعة المميزه،،، عطور رجالية ونسائية في نفس الوقت

العطر الأول توم فورد (بلاك أوركيد)​


العطر الثاني مونتال (وايت عود)​ 

العطر الثالث شيفاز​ 


العطر الرابع توم فود (تاسكن ليذر)​ 


العطر الخامس مونتال (بلاك عود)​ 

العطر السادس توم فورد (عود ووود)​ 

العطرالسابع توم فورد الأبيض (وايت باتشولي)​ 

العطر الثامن توم فورد (توباك أند فانيلا)​ 

العطر التاسع توم فورد (بروبل أند باتشولي)​ 

العطر العاشر مكاليف وود
بالنسبه لي هذي تعتبر من العطور الأكثر طلبا والأكثر تميزا​​
​بالإضافه إلى هذه العطور والتي تم إختيارها بعنايه.........​ 

عطور رجالية​ 
عطر الشيخ
كرد أبيض
كرد أسود
ون مليون
بلاك اكس اس
اللور سبورت
دنهل فرش
دنهل ديزاير
سي إتش هريرا
كارتير باشا
ديور هوم
فهرنهايت
جوب
اسكادا مقنت
لينك
سلفر شادو
فهرن هايت 32
شانيل بلاتنيوم
فيرزاتشي الجديد
212 رجالي
اكزريوس روج (جفنشي الأحمر القديم)
ديزل الجديد (فيول فور لايف)
ويك أند بربري
أتيتيود (من جورج أرمني)
جفنشي باي
جفنشي بلو
جفنشي بورهوم
لالي 
ديبونت
جورج أرمني
لايت بلو
الشيخ الجديد
دولسي قبانا ذا ون
سوفت​


أما العطور النسائية ​ 
إلين أنجل
إلي سان لوران
سينما
فيرزاتشي كريستال
بي دي لشز (دلع البنات)
قوتشي باي قوتشي
قوتشي فلورا الجديد
ديور أدكت
مس ديور
جادور
اللور شانيل
اللور سنشوال
استلا
كوكو مودموزيل شانيل
فلور بمب
جفنشي ديمون أنجي
شوبارد
بلاك اكس اس
هوجو اكس اكس
ويكند بربريز
212 نسائي
نيناريتشي
كول ووتر
جون غاليانو
فيرزاتشي كريستال برايت
إي دي سوار من سيسلي
هريرا (سي اتش)
لايف إز (من بودي شوب)
فور إيفر
مايا (برائحة الخوخ)
اللور سنسوليتي
ستار ووكر
قوتشي رش
بويس روج (توم فورد)
ديزل الجديد (فيول فور لايف)
لاكوست اسنشيال
اسكادا أديشن
بيور بربري القديم والمشهور بإسم (بربريز)
شانيل فايف
بليجر
بربري لندن
ديور أدكت 2
هوجو نيو
باسنجر
نارسيسو الأسود
أوشن من (بودي شوب) برائحة البحر
ريتشي ريتشي الجديد
جينيفر لوبز
برادا
هاير من ديور الجديد
بوس أورنج من هوجو
أسانس بيور
لاكوست الأحمر
لوليتا لمبيكا
بيور بيوزن
بربري بريت
اسكادا انكريد دبل مي
اسكادا روكين ديو
هابي نوز لانكوم
بلاك بيري
دولسي قبانا ذا ون
ليدي مليون
بلغاري جاسمين نوير​ 



قائمة بأسماء العطور الأكثر طلبآ​ 
توم فورد بلاك أوركيد
شيفاز
مونتال بلاك عود
عطر الشيخ
عطر الشيخ الجديد
ون مليون
212 رجالي
أتتيود من جورج أرمني
سي إتش هريرا رجالي ونسائي
دولسي قبانا ذا ون رجالي ونسائي
بلاك إكس إس رجالي ونسائي
اللور سبورت
دنهل فرش
ديور هوم
جفنشي بور هوم
كرد أبيض
كرد أسود
لينك
إلين أنجل 
إلي سان لوران
سينما
قوتشي فلورا الجديد
مس ديور
جادور
استلا
شوبارد
هوجو بوس أورنج
جفنشي ديمون أنجي
ليدي مليون
212 نسائي 
فري سكسي
لايف إز من بودي شوب
بيور بربري
نينا ريتشي
ريتشي ريتشي الجديد​ 

جديدنا​ 
توم فورد ايطاليان سيبرس (رجالي)
استل جينيفر(نسائي)
شانص شانيل(نسائي)
212 vip هريرا (رجالي)
ثري ذا هرمس(رجالي)
شلينج لاكوست (رجالي)
مونتال الذهبي(للجنسين)
مايكل كورس(نسائي)
لاليك الجديد( نسائي)
مدنايت فنتازيا(نسائي)
الخنجر(نسائي)​ 


تم إضافة هذه العطور للقائمة​ 

قولتي قوتشي(نسائي)
سمسارا(نسائي)
بيوزن الأبيض من ديور(نسائي)
ايديل من جيرلان(نسائي)
بلو شانيل(رجالي)
اترنتي(رجالي) ​ 

اضمن لك أخي الكريم قوة وثبات وتركيز العطور وإذا رأيت خلاف ذلك فلوسك تاخذها كامله والله على ما أقول شهيد​ 
بالنسبه للأسعار...
50 ريال للحبه 50 مل علب كبس فاخره
90 ريال للحبه 100 مل علب كبس فاخره​ 
هناك عدة عروض.......لاتفوتك
العرض الأول
اشتري نص درزن(6 عطور) = توصيل مجاني + عطر مجاني من اختيارك بنفس الحجم 100 مل أو 50 مل​ 
العرض الثاني
اشتري درزن أو أكثر 50 مل(12 عطر أو أكثر حجم 50 مل) = توصيل مجاني + عطر هديه من إختيارك + يصبح سعر العطر الواحد 35ريال بدل من50يعني يصبح الدرزن بــ420 +عطر من اختيارك(وهذا العرض لفتره محدوده)سعر جمله
العرض الثالث
اشتري درزن أو أكثر 100 مل(12 عطر أو أكثر حجم 100 مل) = توصيل مجاني + عطرين هديه من إختيارك + يصبح سعر العطر الواحد 70ريال بدل من 90ربال(وهذا العرض لفتره محدوده) سعر جمله​ 
أطلب من يتعامل معي أن أن يبدي إنطباعاته عن التعامل والعطور سواء بالسلب أو الإيجاب​ 
كلمه أخيره....
لا تقيمني حتى تتأكد من جودة وقوة العطور وأنا أنصحك أنا تأخذ فتره كافيه لتتأكد من جوده العطور وتعطينا رأيك هنا أمام الجميع​ 

للطلب 0599398882 أخوكم أحمد​ 
شاكر تعاونكم معنا​​


----------

